# Polypterus senegalus albino...new pic



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Here's an up close and personal shot of my young albino _Polypterus senegalus_.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

WOW..very nice...congrads on owning such a beauty.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great pic

i personally think they are ugly though
but thats a nice specimen


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

wow....


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

sweet, how much was he?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Nice! I just saw one at one of the LFS here selling for $150 @ 3" or so.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

$150????? Wow! Somebody is trying to rip somebody off! I got mine for $19.95 and just saw a couple in a different shop for $59.00. I've had him for a couple of months now and he's put on about 2 inches in length.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i can get a albino senegal for 25 bux over here


----------

